# VK - Wismec Reuleaux RX300 - In Stock!



## Gizmo (3/1/17)

The all new Wismec Reuleaux RX300 Quad 18650 TC Box Mod Black is now in stock!



http://www.vapeking.co.za/wismec-reuleaux-rx-300.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Quakes (3/1/17)

Very Nice!


----------



## Stosta (3/1/17)

This thing must be huge!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (6/1/17)

I like this very much!


----------

